# White 1370 3 pt hitch does not raise



## sculptor (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a White 1370, worked fine last time I used it. I started it today (32 F outside) and the 3 pt hitch will not raise, it will lower. There is also a control to swing the rear mounted blade left or right under the seat near the raise and lower lever, that doesn't work either. I'm not familiar with the tractor at all, I suspect the oil is too thick to pump. The 3 pt hitch has always worked fine in warm weather. I'm also thinking that there may be a lever somewhere that I'm not seeing that has been shifted to a neutral position, is that possible?


----------

